# A knife questin for all if you...



## Hubie1110 (Mar 18, 2012)

PLease let me know if I am putting this in the right spot. With that said let us begin. 

I've been thinking... How would Damascus steel work for a survival knife? It's supposed to have the best of both worlds right? So why not give it a shot? Alabama Damascus sells some knife blanks and I was thinking about getting one to try out. Hopefully putting some micarda/g10 scales on it for a handle. Let me know what you guys think.

Btw, it looks like Alabama Damascus is pretty legit for the product they make, and the knife blanks are only around $50.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hubie1110 said:


> PLease let me know if I am putting this in the right spot. With that said let us begin.
> 
> I've been thinking... How would Damascus steel work for a survival knife? It's supposed to have the best of both worlds right? So why not give it a shot? Alabama Damascus sells some knife blanks and I was thinking about getting one to try out. Hopefully putting some micarda/g10 scales on it for a handle. Let me know what you guys think.
> 
> Btw, it looks like Alabama Damascus is pretty legit for the product they make, and the knife blanks are only around $50.


Seems they must be machine made, to get that price. IIRC, 25 years ago, a hand made damascus knife went for $400-500. Not sure if hand hammered and machined hammered will be the same. I do have friend who has one and his only complaint is a bit too hard/brittle. He can make it super sharp, but chips a bit too easy.

So I don't know. I perfer a tough, thick 58-62r hardness blade. It won't bend, but not as prone to chip.

JMWAG

Jimmy


----------



## Hubie1110 (Mar 18, 2012)

If you visit their site, that's about what they set at. 58-60 comprised of 5 different steels, and yes I believe they are machine made. However, I do believe they are legit because they don't do patterns so they aren't in it to just sell em for that like a lot of places.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Most Damascus takes a great edge.happen to know the overall Rockwell hardness of the blank?


----------



## Hubie1110 (Mar 18, 2012)

Magus said:


> Most Damascus takes a great edge.happen to know the overall Rockwell hardness of the blank?


Yes, their knife blades as they call them (has the grind but no edge) are 58-60 Rc. They have knife blanks that are non heat treated and with no grind if you want to do it yourself. The knife blades just need a scales or a handle and a final edge.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Just buy yourself a Becker BK2 and never look back.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

Jezcruzen said:


> Just buy yourself a Becker BK2 and never look back.


There is that option and one I opt for as my go too EDC bushcraft blade



Jimmy24 said:


> Seems they must be machine made, to get that price. IIRC, 25 years ago, a hand made damascus knife went for $400-500. Not sure if hand hammered and machined hammered will be the same. I do have friend who has one and his only complaint is a bit too hard/brittle. He can make it super sharp, but chips a bit too easy.


My daily EDC is hand forged Damascus with 416 layers of high carbon tool steel, 52100, 5160, 15N20. The primary advantage I have seen with my blade is its incredible edge retention ability. Most likely due to its being made of high carbon steels and an excellent heat treat.

I believe the hardness, tensile strength, edge retention and sharpness is pretty much like that of any blade. Dependent upon the steel used to make it. In the case of Damascus it would the steels used to make it and their compatibility with each other. The quality of the heat temper and how it is sharpened. All things being equal whether it is hand or machine forged Damascus is more a matter of pride of ownership than steel quality.

If a blade takes a super sharp edge and prone to chipping it is likely a super hard steel like 154CM or S30V. While those are excellent steels for an EDC or weapon knife they are not very practical as a survival knife because they are prone to chip, lack tensile strength and are hell to sharpen without a diamond or ceramic hone.
For a bush craft / survival blade I would find out
A) What steels are used to make Alabama Damascus (with high carbon steels being the most desirable) 
B) Who does their heat treat to what hardness
C) Look for a blade design like that of a BK2 as it is the standard or inspiration for most every quality bush craft / survival blade made ESSE, Rat, or whom ever. Most any of them will tell you the BK2 is the standard by which all others are measured and most likely the inspiration for their bush craft / survival knife.
Blade Length: 4 to 6 (max) inches
Blade width: 2 to 2.5 inches
Blade thickness: .188 to .25 inches
Blade Grind: Flat or Chisel
Blade Shape: Clip or Drop Point
Hope that helps.


----------



## Hubie1110 (Mar 18, 2012)

Alabama Damascus Knife Blade
Material = (4) layers 5160, (3) layers 203E, (3) layers 52100, (3) layers 15N20 folded 5 times for 416 layer damascus
Blade = 1-1/16" x 3-1/2" Long Grind
Overall Length = 8-3/8"
Full Tang
Blade has been Precision ground, Laser cut, Hollow ground, Heat-treated to 58-60 Rc, & Etched
This blade just needs a final edge and some handles.




This is a direct copy from one of their knife blades description. I do know of the infamous Becker bk2, however, that was not the main question being asked. My main question is how will it perform in a bushcraft/survival role. the description above is just one that I picked at random, though they all say the same thing minus the dimensions. I believe that these are similar, if not the same steels used as previously stated. I do agree the info was helpful and I thank you for that.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

A good damascus steel with be both soft and hard at the same time. Soft and flexible so that you can pry with it and not snap the blade, hard so that it holds an edge "forever".

The blademaster who taught me damascus blade-making normally blends 01 and L6 steels. I have attached some datasheets (in .pdf) to this message about the 01 and L6 properties. Now, with that being said, he also showed me "scrap-metal" that he forged into blades - old work-hardened farm equipment, old motorcycle chains (early Harley Davidson chains), broken tool-n-die from machine shops... lots of choices for old metal that could be recycled into a good damascus blade.

If you want to use an old trip-hammer to pound it out to make things easier, go for it. If you want to use a heavy hammer and anvil, go for it. If you want to use hydraulic-press - again, that is just another tool to make damascus easily. My blademaster taught me how to use all of those to forge out a blade.

Now, to get to your original question, a $50 blank for a knife doesn't sound too bad for the amount of time (work) into it, but, there might be about $10 worth of material. Your choice in that matter.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Hubie1110 said:


> Yes, their knife blades as they call them (has the grind but no edge) are 58-60 Rc. They have knife blanks that are non heat treated and with no grind if you want to do it yourself. The knife blades just need a scales or a handle and a final edge.


Go for it.just keep it carburized like you would a cast iron pot and it should outlast you.just don't heat it up red hot.lol


----------



## Hubie1110 (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the responses.  I think I'll get one and work on it, and when I get it finished and tested I'll let you guys know how it turned out.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

Hubie1110 said:


> Alabama Damascus Knife Blade
> Material = (4) layers 5160, (3) layers 203E, (3) layers 52100, (3) layers 15N20 folded 5 times for 416 layer damascus
> Blade = 1-1/16" x 3-1/2" Long Grind
> Overall Length = 8-3/8"
> ...


Looks like you have the info you need. I am not an expert in steels so you'll have to look those up and see if "you" think they make a good mix. Use the excellent info NaeKid posted and you should be good to go.
The reference I made to the BK2 was in regards to blade shape / design. IMO if you are looking for a survival/bush craft blade that is the ideal you want to emulate as have most manufactures of quality survival/bush craft blade.


----------

